# How To Find Your Way To My Place?



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

When I looked through the pics that I have stored with PictureTrail in order to add a photo to the Post-A-Photo-Of-Yourself-thread, I stumbled across these five photo series of five pics each which I once put together for another forum that I visit, and now I think, hey, why not show you, too, so you will find your way to where next year's big May-Meet-Up is going to take place!!!??? They were all taken in January and ... erm ... they are some clear examples of *what you must never do yourselves, ever*, i.e. photos taken by the driver while driving (in part at 100 km/h) 

Sorry about their quality. The individual photos are a much better quality, but in order to upload these SERIES into PictureTrail (would have applied to ANY photo host in the WWW), I had to lower their resolution CONSIDERABLY. 

But here I am posting them, in the Snapshots and Bloopers, a fun series taken with the Powershot on a day in January of this year:



























Now you know how TINY the place is where you will ALL come (and double the number of inhabitants!?!?!) next year in May.

No worries: I will take you OUT of there! And show you places other than that one!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

wow, that seems like a place hard to get to !!! so much driving and turning ....


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 12, 2007)

Love it (especially the 'must see' spots like where you lost your polarizer!). Hope to see your village first-hand next May!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, isn't that a "must-see" place .
And I forgot to mention that the people on that other forum know what "The Phoenix Barn" is, but you here don't ... should show you the story of that barn, too, one day, maybe.
And in May, all these trees that you see will have LEAVES, and be *green*.


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 12, 2007)

I really liked your commentary and the virtual visit to your home!  Your village is so beautiful   I am so excited for the big meet up!


----------



## Puscas (Jun 12, 2007)

well, I don't think I'll be at the meet-up, but I loved this little virtual tour! thanx!












pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, if in the fourth strip, in the pic that says "Welcome to the VERY CENTRE of my village!" we'd had the chance to turn left to where it now only reads "The town hall is in here on the left", we would have seen this:





(This was taken at another time, and while I was standing there, and not - cough-cough  - driving past).


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow you put alot of work into this.  What a neat idea.  I really like the story.


----------



## hamburger (Jun 16, 2007)

Amazing, Corinna - I didn't recognise a single spot!!!! :-D


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2007)

That's because you normally come from the other direction! Must be!!!  Else you would


----------



## jeroen (Jun 17, 2007)

He, that is such a cool idea! This is very entertaining 

Now that I think of it, I have shot so much over the past years while cycling home...


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 17, 2007)

I really should visit sometime, its my ancestors....

The countryside looks like a home i've never been to... wow what an idea..


----------



## GoM (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks beautiful


----------

